# Gestone injections VS pessaries



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

i have had one fresh cycle and one frozen, both using gestone injections.

My next frozen cycle I am going to be using pessaries.

Has anyone had anymore luck with pessaries than the injections?

Juls x


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Juls,

Firstly, wishing you all the best of luck with your next frozen cycle. Fingers crossed for you.

I have to say, from my own personal point of view, I had best success with the gestone injections. My only BFP was using the injections...previous times I was using the pessaries. Maybe for me, I wasn't getting enough progesterone into my system..who knows. 

I suppose, as with anything, there are pros and cons with using either...pessaries easy to use but very messy. Injections not easy to administer and leave a bruised    but I personally preferred using this method. 

Good Luck

Pingu


----------

